# ABC's of Ladies Fragrances



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Let's play a little game for fun. It is called the ABC's of Ladies Fragrances. I will start off with a fragrance that the name begins with an "A" the second person does a fragrance that starts with a "B" then "C" and so on. 

*It doesn't have to be a scent that you wear. 


Amarige


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Burberry


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

C for Coco Chanel


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dzonghka


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Eau des Merveilles


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Flowerbomb


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Gucci, Givency


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hugo Red


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Issey Miyake


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

J'adore (Dior)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kelly en Caleche


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lauren by Ralph Lauren


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Marc Jacobs Essence


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Mariah Carey's Luscious Pink


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Narcisse (never heard of it but it starts with an "N") lol

Linda


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Opium.. Is that a drug also :blink:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ May 27 2009, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782028


> Opium.. Is that a drug also :blink:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: Prada


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Can we skip Q? LOL I'm googled out on that one. 

Linda


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Sophie @ May 27 2009, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782040


> Can we skip Q? LOL I'm googled out on that one.
> Linda[/B]


Oh I should have included that in the game rules............YES skip any letters that you can not think of a name to fit.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Ralph by Ralph Lauren.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Safari by Ralph Lauren


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Tommy Girl


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Unforgivable Women (Sean John)


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Valentino


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Worth/Je Rivien


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

YSL/Rive Gauche


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

EDIT:
<strike>Zegna </strike> I forgot the rules is for Women fragrance, not Men's. Sorry!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 27 2009, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782067


> EDIT:
> <strike>Zegna </strike> I forgot the rules is for Women fragrance, not Men's. Sorry![/B]


I was thinking, that's a good one!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Addict/Dior


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Boucheron


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Corso Como 10 my new favorite


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Dolce and Gabbana/Light Blue


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Envy/Gucci


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Forever Elizabeth/Liz Taylor


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Guess


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

HAPPY, My favorite :biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Ibiza Hippie (Escada)

I should probably add that it's discontinued, but it'll always be one of my favorites. :innocent:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Jean Paul Gaultier / Madame


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Kate Spade


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Mure et Musc (do I get double points for a double "M"? LOL)

OOPS - I just noticed "L" was missing. Here's one: Lolita Lempicka


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ May 28 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782277


> Mure et Musc (do I get double points for a double "M"? LOL)
> 
> OOPS - I just noticed "L" was missing. Here's one: Lolita Lempicka[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: Linda maybe you should get 3 points. Two for the double "M" and one for the "L" :HistericalSmiley: 

Notorious by RL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 28 2009, 02:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782286


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ May 28 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782277





> Mure et Musc (do I get double points for a double "M"? LOL)
> 
> OOPS - I just noticed "L" was missing. Here's one: Lolita Lempicka[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: Linda maybe you should get 3 points. Two for the double "M" and one for the "L" :HistericalSmiley: 

Notorious by RL
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL - how about 4 points for the double words? (I've been playing too much Scrabble, I think!)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Omnia Amethyst (found it on Ulta's website - LOL)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Poison , remember that. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
It was horrendous :blink:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Que Sais Je Women Perfume by Jean Patou


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Robert Cavalli


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Spellbound by ?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Trouble


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Usher by Usher


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Versace by Versace


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Waterford Lismore by Waterford


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Xanadu by Faberge


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ysatis


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aromatics Elixir/Clinique


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Burberry


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Calvin Klein :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Danielle by Danielle Steel


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Eternity for women (Calvin Klein)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Fracas by Robert Piguet


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Givenchy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I keep getting my favorite one, HAPPY!! :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Intrusion by Oscar


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Juicy Couture


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

L'Air du Temps


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

M by Missoni


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Nina by Nina Ricci


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Obsession by Calvin Klein


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paloma Picasso


----------

